# New guy from Michigan



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Airhead. Enjoy the fun here. :lol:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

what part of michigan you from....if your close i know of several ranges and man can i show you some hunting set up...

Mikie


----------



## bsk72512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Mikie is this thing on.............................It is like you are invisible untill you put like BowTech, Mathews or Hoyt under your post. I thought this was a Martin forum? 

Bowboob


----------



## 15569 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Welcome From Missouri*

I am originally from michigan,... Gaylord! left there in 82 with the airforce. I too enjoy this sight and have gotten alot of good deals here. I have a new custom longbow 52#'s @ 28 RH 62" long this is on the block for sale/trade. [email protected].. take care! David


----------



## 15569 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Fyi*

if you like this sight try tradgang.com and stickbow.com and women-outdoors.com


----------



## Airhead (Dec 19, 2005)

I've been reading reading through a lot of posts here! Lots of great info.

I'm from S.E., Livonia to be precise.

I'm in the market for a new bow, I plan on shooting a lot more when I get it.

I'd really like to take you up on that Mikie, Are you the Monster Bow guy from M-S.com?


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

thats me......get ahold of me after the holliday..i work in westland , maybe we could hook up...there is a shooting range out by me..but i live in milan

mikie


----------



## Airhead (Dec 19, 2005)

I'll do that!

Thanks.

John


----------



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

Glad you are enjoying your self john.There is a lot of good people and more archery knowledge than you can keep up with .Have fun.


----------

